# question though might be a silly one



## Ice (Oct 15, 2008)

As a smoker i was wandering if you can buy filter tips for roll your own ?
Ive been on working trips to the US and couldnt buy them there hence my question  .....Also is smoking allowed in the pubs etc over there ? 

Cheers !


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ice said:


> As a smoker i was wandering if you can buy filter tips for roll your own ?
> Ive been on working trips to the US and couldnt buy them there hence my question  .....Also is smoking allowed in the pubs etc over there ?
> 
> Cheers !


Smoking is allowed in bars here - in abundance  Deffo one thing I miss about the UK.

Don't know about the filter tips but ciggies are cheap as chips here.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Smoking is allowed in bars here - in abundance  Deffo one thing I miss about the UK.
> 
> Don't know about the filter tips but ciggies are cheap as chips here.


For once, I agree with you. I also miss the UK's no smoking policy! I know one bar that I won't be visiting again anytime soon - the smoke was so heavy in the air I could barely see, let alone breathe! Might explain why I was sick afterwards! I've been told that Dubai is the best place to pick up the habit cause as you say, ciggies are dirt cheap here!

Isn't filter tips that cotton tip thing that Giadita uses or are my talking rubbish here (don't answer that ) !!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

roll of malboro ultralights- 10 boxes - from Duty free- $13, so tell me how anyone would be willing to quit? 1 box might be $6 in the states.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i got really, really sick after going to alpha bar one night for their brunch

my contacts fogged up and i absolutely stank - felt crook for days 


won't be going back there!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> i got really, really sick after going to alpha bar one night for their brunch
> 
> my contacts fogged up and i absolutely stank - felt crook for days
> 
> ...


Know what you mean, that's why I like Barasti and Irish bar, at least you're outside.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually newbies  there are several bars that are non-smoking. Try anywhere in Emirates Towers for example and loads of other places including most of The Westin.

The current smoking restrictions (in certain bars and most restaurants) are relatively recent and you used to be able to smoke just about everywhere.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> i got really, really sick after going to alpha bar one night for their brunch
> 
> my contacts fogged up and i absolutely stank - felt crook for days
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you there! I wear contacts as well and ciggie smoke just dries out my eyes and make them burn! The smell on your skin and hair is also something else - seems to follow you everywhere!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Actually newbies  there are several bars that are non-smoking. Try anywhere in Emirates Towers for example and loads of other places including most of The Westin.
> 
> The current smoking restrictions (in certain bars and most restaurants) are relatively recent and you used to be able to smoke just about everywhere.
> 
> -


Thanks for the tip. Another good reason why we should try other bars!  I've got no excuse not to try Westin - I could walk there from my apartment!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Another good reason why we should try other bars!  I've got no excuse not to try Westin - I could walk there from my apartment!



Just watch out for the 'singer' in the wine bar. She was so loud one night that we left as couldn't hear ourselves speak. Fantastic wine selection there and they have a cheese room.

If you haven't eaten in Bussola you should try that. Upstairs is known as one of the best pizza restuarants in the city and the views are good. Most outdoor.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Few months ago only Dubai banned smoking in malls, retsaurants and coffe shops. Before that there were no restrictions. Filter tips will be available in Dubai, I have seen Arabs using that

It seems that pub is the only place where people do not smoke in UK. So much smoke in the streets lol


----------

